# Diesel Dual Thermostats



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Successful Farming.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/machinery/repair-maintenance/why-do-diesels-have-two-thermostats


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Great article, thanks for the share


----------

